# Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

While installing the Curt Hitch last night I went a little bonkers looking for the last 6 screws that the Curt Fact instructions stated where there..... Curt states to remove 24 screws to detach the fascia.... I ended up getting the nerve to just yank.. and Waalaaa pulled right off ... there are only 18 fascia screws on my TReg.... 
I also can’t find the connections for the trailer lights... Can someone please give me a hint to where I can locate the connections on the Rear, to plug in the adapter or splice the lines? I may just splice the rear light lines soon as the Instructions from the adapter suggest.
All and all the install is not too difficult, but some specifics from TRegCentral or Curt Would make the Job much easier... Info like
1. Specifics about # of screw and the manner you have to remove the lights and fascia. I removed the lights fairly easy... used 2 fingers in the screw holes and placed a hard rubber piece between the fender and the light housing... pulled straight back with out any breaks.
2. Specifics on the amount of torque to put on the hitch and the washer / lock washers to use. The instruction don't mention torque and the washer set up they suggest puts less threads into the frame than I think is needed. I only used the washer that is machined on to the factory screw and one lock washer per bolt. I tightened them to 100 lbs of torque.
3. Have info on where the VW Connections are and suggest on how to mount the adapter.
4. Have info on how to re-install the fascia.. There are channels on either side of the vehicle to lead the fascia into and small hook like connectors all across the rear to snap into the fascia.
I realize that this is not the responsibility of TRegCentral, but I bought the Hitch, Deluxe Towing Acc, and the wiring Kit from them and could of used this info a great deal when installing. Chuck.. just a suggestion to ease the process for future customers.... 
BTW... I've ordered from TReg Central a few times and have been very satisfied by the quick shipping and the product... 



_Modified by sup44 at 6:27 PM 3-20-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_ 
I also can’t find the connections for the trailer lights... Can someone please give me a hint to where I can locate the connections on the Rear, to plug in the adapter or splice the lines? I may just splice the rear light lines soon as the Instructions from the adapter suggest.



I bought a 16' enclosed trailer today.. I didn't feel any loss in power when I towed it.... the splicing I did works well but I'm still interested in finding the factory connector I've read about... Anyone?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (sup44)*

Thanks SUp44. I am going to order the hitch shortly and will be going thru the samething. Thanks for the notes.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Thanks SUp44. I am going to order the hitch shortly and will be going thru the samething. Thanks for the notes. 

No prob spikeital....if you come across the VW connector pls let me know where... thx...


----------



## Chazvegas (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (sup44)*

Good information sup44. Where did you end up splicing into the wiring and where did you mount the adaptor?


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (Chazvegas)*

Nice info Sup44, and thanks for the kudos. 
I just installed the Curt hitch myself this weekend, and have to finish up the wiring, but you are correct there is a lot of missing information. 
Part of the reason I bought one for my own Touareg was specifically to create instructions, as I recently have done with the Chrome Grill and Dash Cover on my site.
To that end...I have to get the wiring done, but have been taking pictures the whole way and should have the instructions up by this weekend.
FYI for the wiring, follow the wire harness from the pass. side light through the body into the cubby on the rear passenger side. The wires there are loomed with a very soft fabric. Cut the fabric there to tap into the lights. Use the supplied circuit checker to test for which wire is which function. 
The main tailight wiring harness is up above the headliner and really not accessible, so it appears the easiest way to tap the driver blinker is to extend that wire from the new trailer light wiring harness under the rear deck (or spare tire area maybe) and over to the driver side. 
Because of the plastic liner in the cubby hole its not easy to get to the taillight wiring over there so you may have to remove the D pillar cover, run the wire up behind the cargo area wall and tap in at the height of the pillar. Have yet to finish this part, so I can't be sure, but I did have both pillar covers, the rear headliner cover and pretty much the whole sides on the cargo area apart looking for the darn harness in the headliner. (You don't need to go that far)
Anyway...hang tight kids...it will all be covered this week.
Chad


_Modified by Chuck Cheeze at 9:33 PM 3-22-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (Chazvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chazvegas* »_Good information sup44. Where did you end up splicing into the wiring and where did you mount the adaptor?

Chazvegas, .. I tested and tapped into the driver side light... dremeled small channels into the plastic framing to run the right turn signal wire to the other side and the other wires down to the hitch..I mounted the adapter directly under the drive side tail light after cutting the wire channels.. I used 2 sided tape and 2 long ass plastic ties... grooved type(very tough). tied it all up along the hitch frame with plastic ties from radio shack... the wires are all out of sight and everything works fine....
I forgot to mention that I had to pry the foam piece off of the Factory bumper and re-double side tape it to the new hitch frame... was relatively easy, but be careful not to pull to hard on the foam or you'll break it....use a exacto razor or a used up steak knife







like I did...











_Modified by sup44 at 9:45 PM 3-22-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_Nice info Sup44, and thanks for the kudos. 
FYI for the wiring, follow the wire harness from the pass. side light through the body into the cubby on the rear passenger side. The wires there are loomed with a very soft fabric. Cut the fabric there to tap into the lights. Use the supplied circuit checker to test for which wire is which function. 
The main tailight wiring harness is up above the headliner and really not accessible, so it appears the easiest way to tap the driver blinker is to extend that wire from the new trailer light wiring harness under the rear deck (or spare tire area maybe) and over to the driver side. 
Because of the plastic liner in the cubby hole its not easy to get to the taillight wiring over there so you may have to remove the D pillar cover, run the wire up behind the cargo area wall and tap in at the height of the pillar. Have yet to finish this part, so I can't be sure, but I did have both pillar covers, the rear headliner cover and pretty much the whole sides on the cargo area apart looking for the darn harness in the headliner. (You don't need to go that far)
Anyway...hang tight kids...it will all be covered this week.
Chad

_Modified by Chuck Cheeze at 9:33 PM 3-22-2004_

I could of sworn on someone's previous post that there was mention of a factory connector already in place and all that was needed was a plug and play adapter and once plugged in the MFD (or MFI or Some 3 letter acronym that I too lazy to look up right now is) would display info about trailer lighting or something.. 
Chad.... U didn't find a factory connector ready for the hitch install either?


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

I thought it was the green connector (snapped into a white 3-panel bracket) below the passenger side taillight wire, but that is not it. I finally found the connector in the headliner. Once I saw it there I said forget it, don't want to pull the whole headliner down to get to the harness when I could easily tap the wires at the light location.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_I thought it was the green connector (snapped into a white 3-panel bracket) below the passenger side taillight wire, but that is not it. I finally found the connector in the headliner. Once I saw it there I said forget it, don't want to pull the whole headliner down to get to the harness when I could easily tap the wires at the light location.

If you tap the wires like I did, you won't get the info displayed on the dash (if I get more info on the connector, i may redo the wiring). That is if there is info displayed on the dash when connected to the harness?? What headliner are you refering to? Top middle of rear door entrance ??
I remember another one I forgot to mention... The wiring setup... On my TReg I used the driver side rear light wires to tap into... and one from the passenger side rear.. Wire set up is as follows...
Driver side Wires (look on the connector.. they are numbered)
1 = Running lights
2= Brakes
3 = Ground
4 = Left turn signal
Pass Side Wires
4= Right turn signal.
Others may not be the same due to VIN (test to be sure) changes but I thought I'd share in case.


----------



## Chazvegas (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

Thanks for the information Sup44 and Chad. This will come in very handy since i'm installing the wiring this Friday. I'll report back and let you know how my install went.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mweller* »_
Right, all this information is available by searching, but the info is kind of scattered and it took alot of research. Basically the answer is that there is a 4 pin connector under the left side of the dash in the Touareg. 
Red w/yellow stripe is 12V positive
Blue is the trailer brake feed
Black w/purple stripe is stop light
Brown is negative
I found pictures of the connector and install instructions by searching on Rennlist.com under the Cayenne. I tried to get the mating connector by actually giving the dealership the correct part number(found on Rennlist) and they managed to screw it up, sending me the exact connector that's in the Touareg. In other words female-female. So I just used flat lugs and stuck them in the connector. It works fine. 
Software update? Yes, one update it to eliminate the problem where when you brake and have the right turn signal on you'll get an error message. Second really isn't an update but changes a parameter to change the brake light function from "Euro" to US spec.
Mark


I found this on a different post.. ???? States the connector is all the way in the front driver side dash....??? If true.. I'm glad I spliced the rear light wiring.. I may just leave well enough alone.. all works.. and I did't need any software updates....


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

Here are the instructions I wrote up:
https://www.tregcentral.com/...s.pdf
This covers everything. Of course, the hitch is available on my site.
Chad


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

Looks like you are using a regular screwdriver in step 8.








Nice writeup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

Step 16. Bentley says torque on the 8 bolts is 100 Nm + 1/4 turn. That is about 75 ft-lbs + 1/4 turn.
PS: I see that the standard bumper carrier is only held on by 4 bolts and the torque there is 150 Nm. You should also always use new bolts.


_Modified by spockcat at 1:03 PM 3-27-2004_


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_Here are the instructions I wrote up:
https://www.tregcentral.com/...s.pdf
This covers everything. Of course, the hitch is available on my site.
Chad

Chad nice job.
I would add that I hacked up the removable bumper panel so it fits back in around the hitch.. Dresses up the install.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_Here are the instructions I wrote up:
https://www.tregcentral.com/...s.pdf
This covers everything. Of course, the hitch is available on my site.
Chad

Chad ... I sure wish I had this when doing my install last week... Awsome Job!!!


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Curt says they checked and tested the bolts, and there is no reason not to use the original bolts.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

Great write up. Now all I need is my Curt Hitch to be delivered!


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Sometimes they are slow. I need to get those into my warehouse so they ship faster!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

A little off topic, but are the towing capacities the same for the V6 and V8 ?
TIA


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected]duktion.com)*

Yes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A little off topic, but are the towing capacities the same for the V6 and V8 ?
TIA

And the V10 too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

Chad great instructions. Only thing in on step 12 were you say to use a 3/4" socket it didn't fit. Had to use a 15/16" socket other then that the instructions were dead on!!!! The lights were a pain though. Got them out without cracking them but I was so paranoid about them.







Didn't have a dremel so just use a jigsaw. Worked like a charm. Once again, thanks Chad for the product and your instructions.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Very cool Alvin...glad it worked out for you. You are correct I do need to modify that socket size... I knew that after I posted them but forgot to change it. Thanks for the reminder.
Chad


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

No problem


----------



## Bisg (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (Chuck Cheeze)*

Hi Chad, Thanks for putting up the instruction it's really helpful. How about if I have a rear park assist on my Touareg? Is there additional step I should take? thanks


----------



## vluxbus (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Curt Trailer Hitch/Treg Central Suggestion.. Info that Differs from Instructions (Bisg)*

I have the same question too, wanted to bump this to see if anyone has feedback... if I have a rear park assist on my Touareg? Is there additional step I should take? Just got a Curt hitch here http://www.autoanything.com/to....aspx 

_Modified by vluxbus at 9:05 AM 8-4-2008_


_Modified by vluxbus at 9:06 AM 8-4-2008_


----------

